# Became a webcam girl to escape family..but can't work at home to save money



## VerdeLemon (Dec 15, 2016)

I had no choice but to become a webcam girl after being rejected for every job I applied to since I was 20. I had lot of body insecurities but men still loved my online presence and I made enough money to buy a phone, clothes and stuff I needed. On a regular day I can make 100-200 dollars and 3k to 5k dollars a month but it's extremely difficult to do such job with three people at home (mom, dad, sister) who don't respect privacy, don't knock doors and constantly watch what you do on pc. So right now I only have 240 dollars in my bank account and almost 2k in credit card to get the hell out with a roomate. I tried camming just at night when everyone is sleeping but there are certain sounds your body makes when you have toys in you and I can't provide my customers with sound which they want ... and I also need my sleep as I have a health issue.

I do not want to get into debt, so I asked my only friend to help me be at her house for one month to make 5k and move out to my new place and she couldn't as she lives with her parents too. There's no one else there to give out a hand and it sucks...im stuck...

I'm also waiting for an extremely important paper in the mail that I have to take to a law office and can't leave without it...however it has been 30 days today and nothing yet...but it was supposed to be here already.

I feel extremely depressed and I haven't worked in three weeks because I also got involved with a camboy model that broke my heart by choosing an 18 year old performer over me and then I tried a suicide attempt by cutting my neck with some scissors ...

ALL I WANT IS FREEDOM from my tormenting family ...what do do ?


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

LOL this cant be real.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll pay for one of your shows, just send me a private message with details, I think it would be more of a turn on knowing its a girl with SA.


----------



## VerdeLemon (Dec 15, 2016)

MobiusX said:


> I'll pay for one of your shows, just send me a private message with details, I think it would be more of a turn on knowing its a girl with SA.


Thank you for offer but like I said costumers are not the issue but performing without intrusion is. I can't be all naked making loud sex sounds in my room with my mom next to me and sister walking in and out room and father calling my name to bring him stuff. This is why I need to move out soon


----------



## VerdeLemon (Dec 15, 2016)

JohnB said:


> LOL this cant be real.


it's real allright, I don't waste my waste writing **** lies!


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

So you make $48,000 a year, have no bills, and cant afford to move out? How old are you? were do you live? General idea if you don't want to give that info out.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

VerdeLemon said:


> Thank you for offer but like I said costumers are not the issue but performing without intrusion is. I can't be all naked making loud sex sounds in my room with my mom next to me and sister walking in and out room and father calling my name to bring him stuff. This is why I need to move out soon


If they come barging in when you have a dildo stuffed in you moaning, then they would probably knock from then on.


----------



## VerdeLemon (Dec 15, 2016)

JohnB said:


> So you make $48,000 a year, have no bills, and cant afford to move out? How old are you? were do you live? General idea if you don't want to give that info out.


I started 3 months ago, not years ago.


----------



## VerdeLemon (Dec 15, 2016)

Kanova said:


> If they come barging in when you have a dildo stuffed in you moaning, then they would probably knock from then on.


No, it would make things worse as they are deeply religious, they would take pc away from me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh I'm sure you could still get some business without making sounds......its been done trust me. That important paper wouldn't be a restraining order would it?


----------



## VerdeLemon (Dec 15, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Meh I'm sure you could still get some business without making sounds......its been done trust me. That important paper wouldn't be a restraining order would it?


no, haha its not restraining order


----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)

VerdeLemon said:


> I had no choice but to become a webcam girl after being rejected for every job I applied to since I was 20. I had lot of body insecurities but men still loved my online presence and I made enough money to buy a phone, clothes and stuff I needed. On a regular day I can make 100-200 dollars and 3k to 5k dollars a month but it's extremely difficult to do such job with three people at home (mom, dad, sister) who don't respect privacy, don't knock doors and constantly watch what you do on pc. So right now I only have 240 dollars in my bank account and almost 2k in credit card to get the hell out with a roomate. I tried camming just at night when everyone is sleeping but there are certain sounds your body makes when you have toys in you and I can't provide my customers with sound which they want ... and I also need my sleep as I have a health issue.
> 
> I do not want to get into debt, so I asked my only friend to help me be at her house for one month to make 5k and move out to my new place and she couldn't as she lives with her parents too. There's no one else there to give out a hand and it sucks...im stuck...
> 
> ...


It's your parents home, how about you move out?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Reset Button said:


> It's your parents home, how about you move out?


 That was rude. I know I don't have a lot of room to talk but still. This person sounds like they're at the lowest point in their life and this is your response?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been thinking about becoming a camboy. At least try it once to see how it goes but I have the same problem as you. Living with parents. I also have the problem of not wanting to show my face.
I'm surprised you have managed to do it at all with your family present, it's so risky and difficult.

Maybe do the math and see if it's financially justifiable to rent a cheap room a few days a week and do your cam job there.
Could be a temporary solution until you find a better way. Even if a small amount is left it's better than not doing it at all.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Look for inns/motels with decent weekly rates (I've seen some for $200 a week, you can earn that in a day), short term apartment sublets (this is a good time of year for that, students subletting their apartments for the summer while they go home), or roommate ads -- those are the options that don't necessarily make you prove your income to move in and don't necessarily require any deposit.


----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That was rude. I know I don't have a lot of room to talk but still. This person sounds like they're at the lowest point in their life and this is your response?


Yes, that's my response, and please don't lecture me on rudeness.

She can come stay with me, pm me OP.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Paul said:


> Look for inns/motels with decent weekly rates (I've seen some for $200 a week, you can earn that in a day), short term apartment sublets (this is a good time of year for that, students subletting their apartments for the summer while they go home), or roommate ads -- those are the options that don't necessarily make you prove your income to move in and don't necessarily require any deposit.


I was going to suggest that too. Only problem might be internet issues though, especially if it's a cheap place. 
Also OP didn't mention if she has transportation. Plus family might get nosy.

OP, why not bug the paper's source? A month is an extremely long time - that's how long it takes for me to get a letter from China. I know initiating contact with SA can be difficult, but they probably have at least an email.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

VerdeLemon said:


> Thank you for offer but like I said costumers are not the issue but performing without intrusion is. I can't be all naked making loud sex sounds in my room with my mom next to me and sister walking in and out room and father calling my name to bring him stuff. This is why I need to move out soon


Did any of them see you naked before and what was your reaction? Does your service include nude pics? What is your race or ethnicity and body type?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

VerdeLemon said:


> Thank you for offer but like I said costumers are not the issue but performing without intrusion is. I can't be all naked making loud sex sounds in my room with my mom next to me and sister walking in and out room and father calling my name to bring him stuff. This is why I need to move out soon


Did any of them see you naked before and what was your reaction? Does your service include nude pics? What is your race or ethnicity and body type? I wouldnt mind adding pictures of a nude girl with SA to my collection.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Surprised to hear you could make money from that, thought it was just a free thing women did for kicks.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dnt kill yourself!  suicide only ruins your chances of your life getting better. And it causes pain to your family. Also, a failed attempt at using a sharp object on your neck can result in a permanent loss of voice. A failed wrist cutting attempt could result in the loss of use of your hand. Life is a precious gift, even thought life can be tough, we have to be strong and get through our problems so that we can begin to enjoy life and so we can make the most of it. Try your best to improve your situation and things will change for the better one day soon. Stay strong, hang in there, and dont let your family or any of your problems take away your happiness. Good luck, there is a whole life ahead of you


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

VerdeLemon said:


> On a regular day I can make 100-200 dollars and 3k to 5k dollars a month but it's extremely difficult to do such job with three people at home (mom, dad, sister) who don't respect privacy, don't knock doors and constantly watch what you do on pc. So right now I only have 240 dollars in my bank account and almost 2k in credit card to get the hell out with a roomate.


Have you actually made that much money or is this just what they're telling you that you can make? I doubt you actually earned 5k in a month given that your bank account is only at 240. I'm highly skeptical of those estimated earnings numbers, if you're not famous. Maybe you can manage 100 in a day on a weekend or during heavy use hours, but to say that you'd consistently get 100 a day throughout the month is probably dishonest. You have to be careful with the porn and sex industry, the people running it will lie to you to trick you into working for them, they have no respect for you and they will give you no support if you are having difficult times. This is also something you won't be able to put on a resume if you need to start looking for a real job. If you have health issues you'll also need insurance, which if you do this type of work they won't provide.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

VerdeLemon said:


> I started 3 months ago, not years ago.


You are saying you have made $12,000 in 3 months and cant afford to move out of your parents house?

The numbers just don't add up to reality.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Meanwhile there are girls who are working five days a week for almost 40 hrs and not even making half of what you make, yet can still afford rent, bills, and food? Hmm. 

Perhaps consider acquiring a part time job for a bit to save a lil more money until you can afford to move out or find a roommate somewhere else---otherwise, it's your parents house, their rules. 


Kinda sad how this world preys upon the perversion and weakness of others in order to exploit people into selling their self-respect, dignity, and what have you, but eh.

Easy money as a general rule of thumb usually isn't so easy, so they say, comes at a price... To some the cost is inconsequential, to others, it'll chip away at you...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

geraltofrivia said:


> I've been thinking about becoming a camboy.


What kind of money is there in this?


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Just Lurking said:


> What kind of money is there in this?


Approximately a loss of whatever the camera cost.:laugh:


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

LonelyLurker said:


> Approximately a loss of whatever the camera cost.:laugh:


You've tried it, then?


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Just Lurking said:


> You've tried it, then?


Nah, I don't have any money to lose.:smile2:

If you're being serious then I wouldn't have thought there would be much money to be made by men doing this kind of thing, maybe if you cater to the gay community and happen to be desirable.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

LonelyLurker said:


> If you're being serious...


Hmm, if the price is right?~



LonelyLurker said:


> maybe if you cater to the gay community


I didn't think it would be for anyone but. It doesn't strike me as something a girl would pay for (not to watch a guy, anyway).


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Just Lurking said:


> I didn't think it would be for anyone but. It doesn't strike me as something a girl would pay for (not to watch a guy, anyway).


I'd have to agree, especially when there are free cam type alternatives and plenty of guys who'll gladly expose themselves without reimbursement.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> What kind of money is there in this?


$6,000/month, apparently (for a guy).

@*VerdeLemon* needs to step up her game.


----------



## Call me Squirrel (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't kill yourself, I wanted to at one time but I hung in there and it got better. Just be as patient as you can, some things you just gotta outlast and I know its hard but man I am really glad I didn't take my own life.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Call me Squirrel said:


> Don't kill yourself, I wanted to at one time but I hung in there and it got better. Just be as patient as you can, some things you just gotta outlast and I know its hard but man I am really glad I didn't take my own life.


I never understand how people who attempt suicide always regret it. Did you wake up with the life you always wanted or something?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You can always sell videos. Record some when your family isn't home or sleeping, and put them up for sale on clip sites.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> You can always sell videos. Record some when your family isn't home or sleeping, and put them up for sale on clip sites.


Do you have any vids for sale babe?


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Do you have any vids for sale babe?


If your god like u say u r why do u need to buy vids.


----------



## VerdeLemon (Dec 15, 2016)

Malek said:


> Meanwhile there are girls who are working five days a week for almost 40 hrs and not even making half of what you make, yet can still afford rent, bills, and food? Hmm.
> 
> Perhaps consider acquiring a part time job for a bit to save a lil more money until you can afford to move out or find a roommate somewhere else---otherwise, it's your parents house, their rules.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it perversion or weakness, don't be so judgmental if you have never worked in this field. People have emotional/sexual needs that are not being met through society current dating system and they come to me many times not even for sex but just to talk and feel someone listens. And the money isn't so easy either cam girls work hard for it as entertainers, conversationalists, counselors, sex therapists to broken people looking for advice also keeping a strict diet to keep a hot appearance and so much more..it's just not about taking my panties off and that's it...that's just too simple...we also have to compete against all the other camgirls out there and come up with new tactics to generate tips.

Like I said I can't work full time because parents are always around me so of course im not making 5k a month and when the money comes I need to pay so many bills im left with little. However I pick my own hours, charge my own per-minute prices,will be financially independent when im out of here, can end a conversation any time I choose with no repercussions or worries about losing my job, can wear whatever I choose, take as many breaks as I choose, work as often or as little as I want, and say exactly what I want to a customer who is being an ******* without worrying it'll blow up in my face. Plus it makes me feel sexy and powerful and in control, I get to talk with some really interesting people, and I never stop learning. One day I got paid to learn about some guy's mother language.
None of that would be possible in a 9 to 5 job and I was treated like crap when I had a 9 to 5 job so I have even less motivation to bow down to office politics again.

I am still a full person who's value doesn't go out the window because I get naked "sometimes" and to make others feel better and pampered. We are not in the 1800's anymore lol


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

...Uhuh. Seems like nowadays everyone just wants to have their cake and eat it at the same time and have no accountability or responsibility for their actions and they call people who call em out for it judgemental even though it's more or less the truth. Their house, their rules, if not, then move out. Simple as that. Not setting an example for future generations, sure it's your life, and people shouldn't despise you for it, yet it's your choice to live that way, whether it's fullfilling or not, up to u. Sure, I suppose I'm being overly judgmental here on my part, I was raised traditional with some religious values, and even though I don't consider myself over-religious I do tend to agree with some of the values mentioned, it makes logical sense, and this real world out there seems to reflect that as clear as day. I don't understand what you wanna hear on these boards, the harsh truth, the reality of your situation or tips on how to make even more money? You say your parents will become very disheartened if they find out about your secret life, you want your loved ones to accept this career path you've chosen. Seems like an impossible wish based on what you've said, you already knew this, otherwise you wouldn't hide it from them. This money does seem like "easy" money yet temporary easy money doesn't last, there's no stable solid foundation to support that kinda lifestyle regardless of how what anyone says. An opinion is an opinion, and in my personal point of view, men who pay to see a women please herself for his mere temporary pleasure, though consent is on both sides of this transaction, it still when analyzed for what it is, the base truth is, he's being weak and succumbing to his primal desires, and spending money for temporary comfort, it's an empty form of "happiness" that is very short lived and essentially meaningless in the long run. That aside, you're both adults true, yet don't expect other people around you to share your same point of views, freedom of speech n all that, freedom of thought. Judgmental on my part?--Sure, I agree, but too many time for years now I've simply told other people what they "wanted to hear" rather than what I personally thought was the truth, in my own personal opinion. Here's a woman who's even more "judgemental" than me: 



 Yet there is a lot of truth in such harsh words. If you gaze at the world around you, so many people are unhappy with their lives, nothing seems to have any real meaning for them, they just merely exist through life like zombies, living from paycheck to paycheck, trusting and loving no one, always looking out for number one, always sugarcoating things and telling other people to "do what feels right for you, regardless of the consequences" because it makes both sides feel temporarily happy. Yet what no one admits is, in actuality that is a lie and everyone knows it. They feel it. You ask yourself, are you a happy person? We all make choices in our life, we're all products of our environment. If this is the definition of happiness for you and you're confident enough in your choices, then far be it from me to tell you how to live your life, or anyone's really. I'm just merely stating the truth that you cannot be a camgirl and live with traditional parents and expect life to feel alright, that is just plain ludicrous and a ticking timebomb for unhappiness for the whole family. Move out and find a roommate who's reliable and will pay her rent on time. Live your double life then in comfort without a care in the world!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> Do you have any vids for sale babe?


Good news. There is free porn on the internet.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

nubly said:


> Good news. There is free porn on the internet.


I've watched it all though. I need people to keep making new stuff.


----------



## Astron92 (Nov 9, 2016)

Malek said:


> Meanwhile there are girls who are working five days a week for almost 40 hrs and not even making half of what you make, yet can still afford rent, bills, and food? Hmm.
> 
> Perhaps consider acquiring a part time job for a bit to save a lil more money until you can afford to move out or find a roommate somewhere else---otherwise, it's your parents house, their rules.
> 
> ...


A lot of girls say they do stuff like this because they can't find a job but the easy money at the low cost of dignity usually ensures that it becomes a full-time "career", since by the time a real job comes along it requires actual work and pays less than what they're currently doing. 


scarpia said:


> Do you have any vids for sale babe?


Just Google her camgirl name and you can see enough for free lol


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Astron92 said:


> A lot of girls say they do stuff like this because they can't find a job but the easy money at the low cost of dignity usually ensures that it becomes a full-time "career", since by the time a real job comes along it requires actual work and pays less than what they're currently doing.
> Just Google her camgirl name and you can see enough for free lol


what is her camgirl name?? and on what site? I don't know why but I like vagina a lot, too much if you ask me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't like to be a spoil sport but encouraging this sort of stuff with a girl that has anxiety or mental health issues is pretty ****ing low - even for you morons.

What the **** is wrong with you people? (apart from the obvious) - just go and look at regular porn and leave the girl alone.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

don said:


> I don't like to be a spoil sport but encouraging this sort of stuff with a girl that has anxiety or mental health issues is pretty ****ing low - even for you morons.
> 
> What the **** is wrong with you people? (apart from the obvious) - just go and look at regular porn and leave the girl alone.


I think people are assuming it's a troll post. If a girl could make that much money on cam why would hookers exist? She said she was making over $ 3000 a month. That's tax free too. Why wouldn't she be able to afford her own place on that?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> I think people are assuming it's a troll post. If a girl could make that much money on cam why would hookers exist? She said she was making over $ 3000 a month. That's tax free too. Why wouldn't she be able to afford her own place on that?


How much do hookers make?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

nubly said:


> How much do hookers make?





> The average sex worker at a brothel will earn about $3,000 a week after splitting the proceeds 50/50 with the house. Some earn considerably more.


http://www.cnbc.com/id/100994185


----------



## Emma jane (Sep 22, 2017)

:serious:


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

to the original poster, I hope you find the fulfilling career, mental health and personal life that you want. We're all on a journey, it often involves struggle.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Reset Button said:
> 
> 
> > It's your parents home, how about you move out?
> ...


 Whether @ResetButton sounds rude to you or not, you cannot deny the fact that s/he has a point there. It is the OP's parents home, not hers, so she cannot expect them to automatically give her privacy just because she says so.

They have their own life too, and if her parents not giving her privacy her lowest point in life so far, than she should be very grateful. There are many people out there who have it much worse than her.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Why must we dredge up the past?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Wait... thats $3-5k a month tax free?


Where can I sign up?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

You could tell your audience that you can't make any sounds because of your family. That might be a turn on for them. :yes


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Weird thread. Maybe if you're trying to slice your throat open with scissors, you've got bigger problems than figuring out how to make your webcam business profitable.


----------



## Aultri (Aug 5, 2017)

Buy a lock. It's cost effective.


----------

